# Bath caviar



## Lesley (Aug 9, 2010)

Scented with hyacinth


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the scent of hyacinth. Is this bath salts?


----------



## Lesley (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea how they make it, I buy this in bulk unscented and uncolored. These are the INCI: Urea, Aqua, Glycerin. and I add foodcoloring and parfumoil. You can use it as bathsalts, but this leaves an oily layer on your skin.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

It has water in it but doesn't have a preservative? Do you add a preservative?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually Urea is part of a preservative system......

Very pretty...


----------



## Martin (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Urea urine? I know the salt they put on roads for ice is made of urea.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Actually Urea is part of a preservative system......
> quote]
> 
> I didn't know. Thanks.


----------



## carebear (Aug 10, 2010)

Martin said:
			
		

> Is Urea urine? I know the salt they put on roads for ice is made of urea.


no urea is not urine.  there is urea in urine, though.

I only do soaps and lotions (and dabble in candles) but now I need to know where one buys bulk bath caviar?  it seems neat.


----------



## carebear (Aug 10, 2010)

I googled  and found this
http://www.wholesalebathconfetti.com/Ba ... _p/wbv.htm

but didn't see any bulk unfragranced.


----------



## Lesley (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.online-zeepwinkel.nl/a-12555541/badzout-badkaviaar/badkaviaar-wit-zonder-geur I buy my stuff here. It's a store in The Netherlands.
Don't know if they send to the USA, but if they do I can give you an unique discountcode of 5% wich you can use as often as you like


----------



## carebear (Aug 10, 2010)

cool - thanks!

they probably won't, but maybe I can find some here if the urge ever gets strong!


----------

